# Whats the best way to catch skipjacks



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm coming down on 9/12 weather permitting camping at the big lagoon and got a 8 year old who has only caught 6 fish in his life. I think he would get a huge kick out of catching skipjacks, watching them jump around and stuff. What would be the best place to go and what to use. I like the beach pier and will be camping on the big lagoon. So where should we go and what should we do. 

Thank Yall so much this forum is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

skips will hit 'bout anything. don't waste quality lures on them, stick with the cheap stuff.

prepackaged jigs, spoons, even soft plastics.

but my favorite way is with a top-water plug. use a 30lb mono leader because their gill plates are rough on line.

sometimes you can even catch them on still bait.

have fun !


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea they will hit anything. You can throw a cheap gold spoon out there in big lagoon, if they're around they will hit it. Hell I caught the biggest Skip Jack of my life bottom fishing with shrimp at the Sikes last Friday night. You could go out to the beach and look for schools.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

cheap pompano jigs work great



i'd stay away from gotchas and other lures with treble hooks unless you plan on keeping them ? they will jump around and likely injure you when dehooking


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

try fishing for something else and they will bite. jk. speck rigs, spoons, etc


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think a skipjack has ever seen a lure that he didn't like. The advice about staying away from lures with treble hooks is dead on. If you do want to try a topwater lure get a pair of split ring pliers and take the treble hooks off and just put a single hook on the back. You will have them jump and sling it off a lot but you will catch some and it is fun watching them chase the lure. If you can get some slick mornings I would just walk Johnson's beach and look for fish chasing bait. If you buy some spoons with treble hooks just replace them with single hooks. Pompano jigs and diamond jigs work great. You might pick up some bluefish also.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

in the mouth...oke sorry...

come out to my dock at night and catch a gazillion of them:banghead i've been fishing on the bottomwith small pinfish, spots and small baits and loading up on the mangroves...caught a 16"r the other night...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *countryjwh (9/4/2008)*try fishing for something else and they will bite. jk. speck rigs, spoons, etc


I agree! I do find when sur fishing, they also like to hit right when it enters the water. Meaning, the action or splashing attracks them before you can get a Pomp to hit. And the Bluefish are notorious for it too!


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys yall are the best, great forum! By the way is there any other or better bait shops then the GBBT, also where can I find a bonita to buy?


----------

